# BFN after 1 perfect blast transfered - very very sad



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there,

I have just experienced what my clinic described on the day of my embryo transfer as a perfect cycle.
Had 1 4BB day 5 blastocyst put back ( the clinic advised single embryo transfer because they believed our chances of twins was high). 

After getting the worst AF ever a day before the test day it doesn't feel so perfect now  
Wish I'd gone for two embryos now?!

I can't believe what a heavy bleed I'm now experiencing and lots of cramps - is it all the drugs and progesterone??

My consultant can't see me for a follow-up till the new year now as he's on holiday,  so I'm just going to have to try and forget it all for now.

Have 6 frosties though (all blasts but not sure of the grades). Has anyone had a any luck with FET? I new to all this and not sure what FET involves.

Trying to keep positive  But it's tough I really though it might work this time. The clinic gave such positive vibes. And I so wanted to get preggers before I turned 35!!

Any thoughts would be welcome.

Thanks

Juicygem xxx


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

sorry juicy, you must be gutted.  there are plenty of positive experiences with FET.  my pregnancies were from fresh embryos, but there are ladies who have even had twins via FET.  good luck.  i remember dreading turning 35 but that was the year i got pregnant with my first.  2009 will be your year! xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So sorry hunnie.

I think it makes it tougher when they say things like its the perfect cycle as I was told that on 2 of my IUI's - oh your body is reacting perfectly, oh your dh's sperm is perfect, etc etc only to get BFN's.

Hugs hunnie and i am sorry.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh hun

Sorry to read this   I can completely empathise with how you must be feeling....the treatment is tough enough without being advised that everything is "textbook" and "perfect" and then not to be successful...I think it makes it so much harder 

However, the good thing is you've still managed to get 6 frozen blastocysts which is fantastic and FET can be successful, especially as your body wouldn't have been through the full on slaught of the fresh cycle.

Both our 2 natural FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies and whilst not completely successful in terms of getting pregnant/having baby....it's further than we got with any of our fresh IVFs.  Our last IVF we had 2 blastocysts transferred but sadly wasn't successful and we didn't manage to get any frozen blasts....we've got 6 x day 3 embies from another previous cycle though so we're planning on thawing all 6, taking them from day 3 to day 5 blastocysts and hopefully we get some survive to be transferred.  Personally I think my body just prefers FET and I've read a report that it can be more successful for some women.

Anyway, lots of luck to you...and take care of yourself and DH 
Natasha


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

Hiya,

I too have just experienced a BFN  after having my first ICSI with 2x BB grade 6 blastocysts (1 blast being totally unaffected by DHs and my genetic condition) put back and like juicygem after encouraging comments from my clnic

my heart goes out to you *juicygem*  take care of yourself

After the trauma of the initial genetic tests results we felt like we had been given a second chance when the clinic advised that they could repeat the pgd testing as embryos hadnt yet reached blast at day 5, the results then coming back fine on all 4 embies (1 unaffected and 3 trait carriers)

I was feeling certain that the blasts would implant as they had started hatching on ET, i was feeling  and fine on my 2ww during which I was off work and being waited on hand and foot by DH and my poor, dear mum - they didnt let me move a muscle/ lift a finger bless them....and then got the worst AF pains ever 4 days before the test day .

Neither one of the two 6-day blast imlanted!!?  I thought chances of success were much improved with blast transfers??

Cant help thinking:
-What did I do wrong?? 
-What else can be wrong with me & DH??!!

Cant help worrying that the 2 frosties (blasts not sure of grades) wont survive the thaw and if they do wont make it like the other, stronger ones.

My consultant now can't see me for a follow-up until 9th Jan so I'm just going to have to try to be patient and get myself ready for FET in the new year (had been hoping to fit this in before Xmas but clinic say no way).

Sorry to go on, I know I was being over ambitious thinking i'd be first time lucky
My heart goes out to all the ladies here on FF that have gone through worse than me who has just the 1 awful experience ....

Its psychological torture!!!

Big hugs to all posting on this thread  here's hoping and   our next tx cycle is the ONE!


----------



## Ruthannah (Oct 17, 2008)

I am so sorry juicegem and moraki about your BFNs and I wish all the best for your FETS at least you have something to look foward to.I know there are some success stories out therewith fets.


----------



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks ladies for all your comments and support.

It's a week on from my BFN and I'm still so disappointed. My husband is being super as ever and really won't allow me to mope for too long! But he's always had a different take on things to me. He'd like children but it wouldn't be the end of the world for him if he didn't.

I keep trying to imagine being old and without kids and it's so painful. I just can't accept it.

Moraki, so sorry that your embryos didn't impant either. It must be really tough to have got through all that genetic testing and then ended up with a BFN. I would try and stay positive about your FET in the new year, some people respond better to this kind of transfer because there are less drugs involved.

I too can not get a follow up with my consultant until the the new year. It's hard as the waiting and not knowing stuff is always the toughest part. I'm tempted to call my clinic today and try and get the grades of my frozen embyros ( but then I'm scared that they might not be good).

I also want to know of I should have assisted hatching. One of the reasons why my hubbys sperm and eggs don't fertilise naturally could be because my shells (zona) is too hard. Surely this would also effect the ability to hatch out and implant?? So many questions and no one to ask...it drives me  

I have taken the day of work today ( very naughty - have a slight headache) but it's because I feel I need some time to heal. I was at work all through my treatment. The only day I had off was for egg collection. So I feel I'm entitled to duvet day. Last week when I got my BFN the pressure was really on at work and I was exhausted.

The 2ww is definitely the worst thing ever. I didn't get that far last time which was also horrific. But the agony of knowing you have a chance of success and then all your hopes being dashed is why they describe it as a rollercoaster!! And no one, unless they've been through it can even begin to understand. 

Love and hugs to all who are trying to get their BFP's. Hopefully 2009 will bring more luck for us all xxxx


----------



## Moraki (Oct 29, 2008)

*Juicygem & Praying4amiracle-* Thank you for your support and encouraging coments.

*Juicygem* - Its only natural that you will still be upset a week on from the BFN but dont lose hope, please stay strong hon. 

With regards your frozen embryos, embryos must be of a good quality to be frozen i am led to beleive so you should have nothign to worry about  although Im a newbie to all this, having just undegone my first tx cycle, my clinic advised that they would only recommend the freeze embryos/blasts that were of a good grade.

I know what you mean about having so many questions to ask that it drives you mad  !!! Im doing the same, am convinced that DH and I should maybe undergo all types of tests eg immunology tests as possible before embarking on any further treatment.

We WILL have a  of our own one day and here's hoping 2009 will see all our wishes come true. 

Take care and chin up xxx

_*"Courage does not always roar. Courage is the small voice at the end of the day that says, I will try again tomorrow"*_


----------



## Truffle80 (Nov 17, 2008)

Juicygem so sorry to read your tale  but its almost exactly the same as mine although I only have 4 blasts frozen!

I am going for FET in Feb and think I am going to go for a twin transfer this time as I want to maximise my chances!!!  I am having a cycle that is supported with drugs as I have a short cycle but you can have the blasts transferred naturally after you clock your monthly ovulation.

Lots of luck - heres to our 2009 BFP's!!!


----------

